# Top 5 games of E3 2014?



## Furious George (Jun 14, 2014)

Because they're a LOT of games coming out I decided to forgo a poll this year. 

Just post your top 5 and if the responses of thread are enough I'll do an NF's Top5 at E3 2014 deal. 

Here is the huge ass list of E3 '14 games. Bolded the ones I assume most gamers round here would take note of. 



*Spoiler*: __ 





			
				 Ripped from Wiki said:
			
		

> *Borderlands: The Pre-Sequel! *
> *Civilization: Beyond Earth
> Evolve *
> NBA 2K15
> ...






Here's mine: 

*1). Bayonetta 2 
2). Destiny 
3). Far Cry 4 
4). Mario Maker
5). No Man's Sky*

Note that I _personally_ only wanted to include games that had actual gameplay footage on my list. Otherwise, Zelda WiiU and Uncharted 4 would be tops. 

And there are plenty of Honorable Mentions that could just as easily made the list.... *Mortal Kombat X, Bloodborne, Sunset Overdrive, Cuphead, Super Smash Bros. 4, Captain Toad' Treasyre Tracker, LittleBigPlanet 3, etc*... e3 wasn't that bad this year.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Jun 14, 2014)

*Gameplay focused top 5:*

1. Bayonetta 2(after watching several long gameplay trailers recently...goddamn)
2. Bloodborne(due to the leaked gameplay footage)
3. Batman: Arkham Knight
4. Evolve
5. Splatoon


Honorable mentions: SSBU, Rainbow Six: Siege, AC: U, Mortal Kombat X

*General Top 5:*

1. Zelda Wii U
2. No Man's Sky
3. Bloodborne
4. Batman: Arkham Knight
5. Dragon Age: Inquisition(only at 5 because I've lost a lot of faith in Bioware, otherwise it would probably be at 2)


Honorable mentions: Bayonetta 2, Xenoblade Chronicles X, SSBU, Ori and the Blind Forest, Cuphead


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2014)

1. Dragon Age: Inquisition
2. The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
3. Mirror's Edge
4. Bloodborne
5. Assassin's Creed: Unity

Honorable Mention: Rise of the Tomb Raider


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 14, 2014)

1). Bayonetta 2
2). Witcher 3
3). Bloodborne
4). Batman: Arkham Knight
5). No Man's Sky

Honorable Mentions: Mortal Kombat X, Sunset Overdrive, Smash Bros U, Zelda U, Cuphead, Mirror's Edge, Civilization: Beyond Earth, Super Ultra Dead Rising 3 Arcade Remix Hyper Edition EX+ Alpha, Hotline Miami 2: Wrong Number, Grim Fandango Remake (Someone important at Sony has to be a fan), Halo: Master Chief Collection (This is how you bring back games for your new console, not the Last of Us shit).

If anyone has any gameplay footage of Binding of Isaac Rebirth, I'll include the fuck out of it in the Honorable Mentions.


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2014)

Fucking lol, The Last of Us.


----------



## Shirker (Jun 14, 2014)

I'm excluding Smash Bros [My love affair with that game is pretty damn obvious at this point, so i feel like it'd be a waste of space]

1.) Splatoon
2) No Man's Sky
3.) Mortal Kombat X
4.) Inside
5.) Halo, the Master Chief Collection (Even though I'm not big on Halo and don't plan on buying it, holy *shit* what a bundle. Good on 343 Studios)

*Honorable Mentions:*
_Sunset Overdrive
Battlefield Hardline
Yoshi's Wooly World
Captain Toad: Treasure Tracker
Super Ultra Dead Rising 3 etc._

There's a lot more for me personally, but I don't want the list to go on too long, so I just picked the ones I was the most taken aback by and saw gameplay of. This was a good E3, man....


----------



## Malvingt2 (Jun 14, 2014)

1-Xenoblade Chronicles X
2-Bayonetta 2
3-Splatoon
4-Super Smash Bros. 4
5-Sunset Overdrive

Honorable Mentions;Hyrule Warriors, Mortal Kombat X,Bloodborne,Yoshi's Wooly World and Project S.T.E.A.M


----------



## Dokiz1 (Jun 14, 2014)

1. Smash U
2. Zelda U
3. Batman Arkham Knight
4. Bayonetta 2
5. Ass Creed.


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 14, 2014)

1. TPP
2. MGS5
3. The Phantom Pain
4. Metal Gear Solid 5
5. Metal Gear Solid: The Phantom Pain


----------



## Krory (Jun 14, 2014)

Sera's just holding out for another bomb in the vagoo.


----------



## sworder (Jun 14, 2014)

1. Dragon Age Inquisition
2. Smash U
3. Bloodborne
4. Witcher 3
5. Destiny


----------



## Seraphiel (Jun 14, 2014)

korky said:


> Sera's just holding out for another bomb in the vagoo.



I just wanna be played like a damn fiddle.


----------



## Platinum (Jun 14, 2014)

Not really sure what particular order but:

1. Sunset Overdrive
2. MGS5: The Phantom Pain
3. Cuphead
4. The Witcher 3
5. Super Smash Brothers U

No one should really count anything that was announced with a CGI trailer and nothing else as a game of the show.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 15, 2014)

In no particular order:

1. The Witcher 3
2. Destiny
3. Bloodborne
4. Far Cry 4
5. Batman: Arkham Knight


----------



## Nuuskis (Jun 15, 2014)

1. Batman: Arkham Knight
2. Grand Theft Auto V Remastered 
3. Star Wars: Battlefront
4. The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt
5. Middle-earth: Shadow of Mordor


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 15, 2014)

Gameplay And Polish top 5

Splatoon
Smash Bros ( Masahiro Sakurai is fucking insane)
Bayonetta 2 ( possibly the GREATEST Action game of all time, im 100% certain this thing is gonna win some CRAZY GOTY awards)
Sunset Overdrive/evolve/Year of the CO-OP!!
Xenoblade Chronicles X ( they've evolved that system quite a bit, more risk and reward factor to it)

My Personal Top 5
Zelda U
Hyrule Warriors(This looks like the best Warriors-style game I've ever seen haha, that trademark Nintendo polish)
BloodPorn
Splatoon
Witcher 3


----------



## Velocity (Jun 15, 2014)

Splatoon, Bloodborne, Bayonetta 2, Fantasy Life and Witcher 3 would probably have to be my top five. Which is kind of weird because Fantasy Life wasn't even on my radar until the Treehouse thingy Nintendo showed it off in. Witcher 3 is kinda interchangeable with No Man's Sky and Hyrule Warriors, though. All three looked equally fantastic.


----------



## Zhen Chan (Jun 15, 2014)

Kingdom under fire is going to be the boooooooomb


----------



## Imagine (Jun 15, 2014)

Mortal Kombat X
Bayonetta 2
Bloodborne 
Witcher 3
Guilty Gear Xrd


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 15, 2014)

In no order.

The Witcher 3
No Man's Sky
Batman: Arkham Knights
Civilization: Beyond Earth
Halo, the Master Chief Collection

HM: Bloodbourne, EVOLVE, Rainbowsix ,Metal Gear Solid V


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 15, 2014)

Bloodborne
No Man's Sky
Xenoblade Chronicles X
Zelda U
Smash Bros. 

Honorable mentions to Witcher 3, Fantasy Life, Yoshi's Wooly World, Batman: Arkham Knight, Halo: Master Chief Collection, and Bayonetta 2.

However, most of the games shown this year were amazing... though seeing "Coming 2015" a million times stung a little.

2015 is going to bankrupt the gaming demographic.


----------



## Furious George (Jun 15, 2014)

WolfPrinceKiba said:


> Not everyone can appreciate a giant that will basically fuck anything that moves in the same way you and I do



Wasn't into Dragon Age Inquisition, but that might be changing now.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 15, 2014)

Halo: Master Chief Collection
Halo: Master Chief Collection
Halo: Master Chief Collection
Halo: Master Chief Collection
Halo: Master Chief Collection

Honorable mention: Metal gear solid ground zeroes


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2014)

Blackfeather Dragon said:


> Halo: Master Chief Collection
> Halo: Master Chief Collection
> Halo: Master Chief Collection
> Halo: Master Chief Collection
> ...



Was Ground Zeroes even there? Didn't that shit already come out? I keep hearing about the little-girl-vagina-bomb.


----------



## Linkofone (Jun 15, 2014)

1). Smash
2). Halo 5
3). Halo Master Chief Collection
4). Metal Gear Solid: The Phantom Pain
5). Zexal Duel Carnival


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 15, 2014)

korky said:


> Was Ground Zeroes even there? Didn't that shit already come out? I keep hearing about the little-girl-vagina-bomb.



That's why it is an honorable mention


----------



## Krory (Jun 15, 2014)

There's nothing honorable about that shit and it ain't worth mentioning.


----------



## Sanji (Jun 15, 2014)

(0.Cuphead)
1.No Man's Sky
2.Sm4sh 
3.Halo MC Collection
4.Sunset Overdrive 
5.Mortal Kombat X

Splatoon gets an Honorable Mention.
Would add Evolve and Battlefront if we saw more from them, still excited anyway.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Jun 15, 2014)

korky said:


> There's nothing honorable about that shit and it ain't worth mentioning.



 good, good, let it flow out of you  

for real tho Kojima could learn a lesson or two from Halo: Master Chief Collection


----------



## Violent by Design (Jun 16, 2014)

CaveLemon said:


> (0.Cuphead)
> 1.No Man's Sky
> 2.Sm4sh
> 3.Halo MC Collection
> ...




There's a ton on EVOLVE, there's been full gameplay footage for weeks now.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Like they did with DA 2 , right ?



Except DAII was clearly what we got from the start. People are just retards.


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 16, 2014)

korky said:


> Except DAII was clearly what we got from the start. People are just retards.


I remember the hype about it and how amazing it would be and how DAO would look shit in comparison. 

I really hope this one will turn out good


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2014)

Guys, I just realized something. 

No one gives a shit about Fable Legends. 

Remarkable.


----------



## Krory (Jun 16, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> I remember the hype about it and how amazing it would be and how DAO would look shit in comparison.



I don't remember _any_ of that.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 16, 2014)

^ Its a fun game but its something we've already done over and over again George


----------



## Furious George (Jun 16, 2014)

St NightRazr said:


> ^ Its a fun game but its something we've already done over and over again George



Its sarcasm. I'm not actually surprised no one cares about Fable. Its a feeble series.


----------



## dream (Jun 16, 2014)

Witcher 3
Bloodborne
No Man's Sky
Zelda U
Mirror's Edge 2


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 16, 2014)

korky said:


> I don't remember _any_ of that.


Heh , you may find some of that on the old bioware forums or some old gamefaqs .


----------



## Rock Lee (Jun 17, 2014)

1.Mortal Kombat X
2.Guilty Gear Xrd
3.Destiny
4.Rainbow Six Seige
5.Call of Duty: Advanced Warfare


----------



## Krory (Jun 17, 2014)

LivingHitokiri said:


> Heh , you may find some of that on the old bioware forums or some old gamefaqs .



Yeah, you'll also find people trying to determine what Tali's sweat tastes like, why would you use places lower than reddit and 4chan in terms of quality as the basis?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 17, 2014)

Bayonetta 2
Xenoblade Chronicles X
Tales of Xillia 2
The Legend of Zelda (Wii U)
Hyrule Warriors or Splatoon


----------



## LivingHitokiri (Jun 18, 2014)

korky said:


> Yeah, you'll also find people trying to determine what Tali's sweat tastes like, why would you use places lower than reddit and 4chan in terms of quality as the basis?


You make a good point its just that those places were the ones with the crazy hype that i noticed.
Speaking of the new Dragon Age, EA seems to shutting down the demo footage that have been uploaded around .
Here


----------

